
New smart web application protection made for developers , Are you interested? - eslamsalem
https://flash.shieldfy.io/
======
egfx
Not enough information on the page to let me know what this does in detail.

~~~
eslamsalem
Thanks bro, This is Eslam one of the co-founders of shieldfy. Actually we
received many feedbacks like yours demanding more details. We will add more
explanation in the next few days , and we will send invitations every week.

